
Building a HTTP/2 server with Node using no external modules - inian
https://dexecure.com/blog/how-to-create-http2-static-file-server-nodejs-with-examples/
======
inian
Starting from Node.js 8.7.0, you can build a fully featured HTTP/2 server
using just the Node core. You can use advanced features like HTTP/2 PUSH and
Node also exposes a compatibility API with HTTP/1.1 to easily migrate your
application to HTTP/2.

